# Duckweed



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

I was wondering if duckweed would be an ok surface plant. I would make sure it doesn't block out all the light but I was wondering is it is a potentially harmful plant?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Duckweek isn't harmful per se, But most people hate it because its almost impossible to get rid of once its establishled in a tank. I think it would be an ok anchor for a bubble nest, just keep netting out the excess.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Its one of the biggest pests... i got one on a different plant that i purchased and in two weeks it had almost covered the entire surface


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I imported one or two tiny pieces on a single plant. Now every friggin tank has a duckweed infestation problem.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Its also illegal depending on where you live I think  (Not sure where exactly it IS legal in the states) Precisely because it takes over stuff so quickly & blocks out light that other plants/animals need.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

but africans love it.......its free food for me....love the stuff now


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

It's illegal in my area in MA (USA) because two lakes, both down the street from my house, have become overrun with it and are filling (which means that the oxygen and light are being choked out and all other life in the lakes is dying; the lakes will soon fill in and become marshes). Of course, it's non-native and is the result of people dumping it into the lakes after it takes over their tank(s).


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

BV77 said:


> but africans love it.......its free food for me....love the stuff now


Yup, my neighbor's koi love it also.


----------



## Betta splendens (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, is there any plant, or even a general genus of plant, that can be found in the wild that is ok to use? The only reason I suggested the wild is because the LFS's, ANY lfs thats even remotely close only have these huge expensive plants that is only possible to have if you have like a 60 gal with no lid....
It's pretty much impossible for in my situation to order plants aswell.

Well the rare case that my lfs carries it what other good surface plant is ok? and no its not for bubble nesting


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I use wild plants all the time, the problem is in the differences in temperature between wild & tanks, the best way is to wait till its warm and the wild waters are closer to the temps of your tanks.
If you are worried about hitchhikers (I'm not, my fish love the fresh bugs) then just soak the plant in Alum solution.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

ahhh my bro (fishboy93) is right; duckweed is a nightmare. I didnt have any and then we transplanted some plants from his tank to mine and i have high light and co2 most of the time. Within like 3 days it was nuts. I think it might be illegal here in FL. but if u r lookin for a surface plant you could use water lettuce, i think its illegal too and can be invasive but it's big enough to be easily removed if it becomes a problem (compared to duckweed) just dont release any into the wild; it is a huge mess in the rivers and lakes here.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Try red root floater. Easily matained, grows at a decent rate, and easy to sell on aquabid also.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Duckweed is extremely good at removing nitrate from the water for its size, and I encourage it in all my tanks. As long as you remove excess amounts when it gets out of control. This is no problem for me, I just feed it to my turtles and ducks outside, they love it!


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

Do oscars eat this stuff?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

thebrick said:


> Do oscars eat this stuff?


Most cichlids, barbs, large charicans etc will eat this stuff, so yes.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

cool thanks.


----------

